# Phrag Memorial Dick Clemens



## Berrak (Feb 8, 2008)

Soo damn difficult to get good pictures today due to the cloudy weather

The red flower is do nice to my dark stone wall but I could not get any acceptable photo against that wall. The sandy coloured wall was a bit better.

Happily groving in S/H Greenmix


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2008)

Hmmmmm, looks like it's growing happily in Leca!?!? 
Anyway, yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Berrak (Feb 8, 2008)

Its just one layer of leca on the top


----------



## Berrak (Feb 8, 2008)

Just greenmix without Leca on the top - if lucky - moss
starts to grow on the greenmix - this has happend on my
besseae having a new growth.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2008)

As I said, I've never seen anything exactly like your greenmix here. Why don't you send me some [w/ a hangianum or jackii inside]! :evil:


----------



## swamprad (Feb 8, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 8, 2008)

Excellent red.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 9, 2008)

Berrak said:


> Just greenmix without Leca on the top - if lucky - moss
> starts to grow on the greenmix - this has happend on my
> besseae having a new growth.



Could you, please, remember me what your greenmix is exactly about. I had some plants, in pots or on slabs, filled with stone wool (from Wubben). But I had lots of problems keeping those plants alive; they generally revived after having got out of that mix.

And very, very nice red!!

Jean


----------



## Berrak (Feb 9, 2008)

Jean I should have been clearer.
The grey stuff you se is Epiwep.
Greenmix is a mixture of 2 stone wools.
One water absorbing and one water reppeling.
If you look at my post Dendrobium Stardust "Chiomi" there is
a picture of Greenmix.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice!!!

Ramon


----------



## toddybear (Feb 12, 2008)

Excellent colour on that one...much deeper than many I've seen.


----------



## Berrak (Feb 29, 2008)

Today nice sun. My wife put up new curtains yesterday.
Took a new photo and yes the colour was much better.
Not perfect sharp but I wanted to test the new curtains as
background and quite clear - good background for red.


----------



## e-spice (Feb 29, 2008)

An extremely nice one.

e-spice


----------

